# Free Book Finds: October 2009



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here. For the September 2009 free book thread, see here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13143.msg270522.html#msg270522

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned" periodically. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators
*
*buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!*


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

For anyone interested in Christian books,

The Naked Gospel

is free directly from http://www.thenakedgospel.com/ until October 15.

It's in PDF format. The authorization code to get it free is farley.

I haven't transferred it to my Kindle yet but it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Free until October 31











Warning: Contains


Spoiler



explicit sex


, graphic language, and some violent situations.


----------



## Kino (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm new here, and haven't figured out how to do the book links.

Free from the Suvudu online free library, we have two books to add:

First is David Sherman's Starfist: First to Fight
http://www.amazon.com/Starfist-First-to-Fight/dp/B000FBFOIC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1254420379&sr=1-1

Product Description
"Marines, we have just become a low-tech deep recon patrol . . ."

Stranded in a hellish alien desert, stripped of their strategic systems, quick reaction force, and supporting arms, and carrying only a day's water ration, Marine Staff Sergeant Charlie Bass and his seven-man team faced a grim future seventy-five light-years from home. The only thing between his Marines and safety was eighty-five miles of uncharted, waterless terrain and two thousand bloodthirsty savages with state-of-the-art weapons in their hands and murder on their minds.

But the enemy didn't reckon on the warrior cunning of Marines' Marine Charlie Bass and the courage of the few good men who would follow him anywhere--even to death. . .

Next up we have R.A. Salvatore's The Demon Awakens
http://www.amazon.com/The-Demon-Awakens/dp/B000FBFON2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1254420523&sr=1-1

From Library Journal
The demon dactyl awakens in a mountainside cave on Corona populated by elves, goblins, humans, centaurs, and giants. When goblins destroy the village of Dundallis, orphaned Pony and her friend Elbryan survive. Aided by magically powerful gemstones, they fight to defeat the evil dactyl. Recommended for fantasy collections.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Here are three books from Random House on Amazon:

The Demon Awakens
http://www.amazon.com/The-Demon-Awakens-ebook/dp/B000FBFON2

Starfist: First to Fight
http://www.amazon.com/Starfist-First-to-Fight-ebook/dp/B000FBFOIC

Templar Legacy
http://www.amazon.com/Templar-Legacy-Novel-ebook/dp/B000FCKPF8

These are also available at the Sony eStore for those who also have Sony Readers. 

Enjoy!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Discovering-Dani-Jamesville-Book-1/dp/B000R93D6M/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1254431822&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mark-ebook/dp/B000SSULQ2/ref=sr_1_34?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1254431919&sr=1-34

are new ones to me since I checked 3 days ago ..


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Enjoy! 
*Product Description*
Ex-U.S. Justice Department agent Cotton Malone is intrigued when he sees a purse snatcher fling himself from a Copenhagen tower to avoid capture, slitting his own throat on the way down for good measure. Further snooping introduces him to the medieval religious order of the Knights Templar and the fervid subculture searching for the Great Devise, an ancient Templar archive that supposedly disproves the Resurrection and demolishes traditional Christian dogma. The trail leads to a French village replete with arcane clues to the archive's whereabouts, and to an oddball cast of scholar-sleuths, including Cassiopeia Vitt, a rich Muslim woman whose special-ops chops rival Malone's. Malone and company puzzle over the usual Code-inspired anagrams, dead language inscriptions and art symbolism, debate inconsistencies in the Gospels and regale each other with Templar lore, periodically interrupting their colloquia for running gun battles with latter-day Templar Master Raymond de Roquefort and his pistol-packing monks.


----------



## Kino (Sep 27, 2009)

I found several free ebooks for anyone who is interested in the thriller genre.

I just finished reading the "Serial" e-book which was offered last month (still free on Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/Serial/dp/B002AJ7X2C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1254702577&sr=1-1) and liked it so much that I looked up the authors' websites.

One of the coauthors of the book, Jack Kilborn, has a list of several short story anthologies, as well as some of his earlier works, listed for free on his website at http://www.jakonrath.com/freebies.htm

The only catch is that the books are in the PDF format, so anyone interested in downloading them for their Kindle will need to have them converted. But there are eight books for free download, and two more for $1.59 each. I'm not posting links to each book, just the portion of the website that has the books listed.

Enjoy!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Kino said:


> I found several free ebooks for anyone who is interested in the thriller genre.
> 
> I just finished reading the "Serial" e-book which was offered last month (still free on Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/Serial/dp/B002AJ7X2C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1254702577&sr=1-1) and liked it so much that I looked up the authors' websites.
> 
> ...


Just a FYI - JA Konrath and Jack Kilborn are the same person ;>) I love his books - my daughter turned me on to his Jack Daniels series (writing as Konrath, his real name) which is excellent (but alas not free - but all available on Amazon for Kindle). I've downloaded all his freebies as well, and I've read one of those free novels, The List, which was good, as well as a couple of the short stories in the ss collection.


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Love these free book threads each month!


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's one:











Maxx


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

and another:


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

A new freebie from James Patterson available for pre-order:

Witch and Wizard
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002RNYGMQ

It sounds like a young adult title (by Little, Brown, and Co)


----------



## Kino (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's another new freebie:

Affirming the Apostle's Creed by J I Packer
http://www.amazon.com/Affirming-the-Apostles-Creed/dp/B0026A6BWI/ref=pd_ts_kinc_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text


----------



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

Black Silk by Jan Gordon

Vic has two loves in her life, her cat, Mister, and reading books from her bookstore. Her future looked set, until one night when she's saved from probable danger by a mysterious stranger. Cole has moved around a lot during his life, never finding a true home, until he buys an old house, and fate steps in to change his future. A light romance with a paranormal twist

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3726


----------



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

This also seems like a great site to get highly reviewed books.

http://darrylslibrary.wordpress.com/free-ebooks/

Another site I check weekly is

http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com/search/label/.mobi%20.prc

I have found some links to really great books.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't think I've seen this one posted yet and ran across it tonight. "The Christmas Bus", a holiday-time novella (176 pages) by Melody Carlson.


----------



## Kino (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's another couple of free book offers, this one aimed at fans of science fiction writing.

Jeffrey A Carver is offering six novels and five short stories for free through his website at http://www.starrigger.net/Downloads.htm

He also has a listing of other novels for purchase through various websites, for anyone who wants to pick up the rest of his works.

The books offered are:

The Chaos Chronicles, books 1-4:
Neptune Crossing
Strange Attractors
The Infinite Sea
Sunborn

Battlestar Galactica (A novelization of the miniseries that showed on the Sci Fi Channel)

Eternity's End

Out of the books offered, I only had doubts about picking up Eternity's End. It's the fifth chronological book in a (so far) six book series, and I'm not sure how much of Mr. Carver's writing depends on the previous books. But it IS free, and my Kindle is lonesomely empty, so I'm trying to fill it.

There are also five short stories offered in HTML format. Since conversion is so easy, whether through Amazon or through software like Mobipocket Creator, i wanted to make sure everyone was aware of those as well.

Happy reading


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Kino, I'm glad you posted a reminder about the freebies on Jeffrey Carver's site. One, it's a good heads-up for those who didn't know about them.  And for me, it was a good reminder that I can get the other books from that series that Eternity's End is in at Fictionwise (something I wanted to do "eventually"), for which I have a 20% off coupon that expires tonight.  A good use of the coupon! 

So thanks, and welcome to Kindleboards since I see you're a relatively new poster.


----------



## Kino (Sep 27, 2009)

Steph,

Thanks for the welcome, you're the first to notice how new I am  Or the first to mention it, anyway.

I've been lurking around the boards for about two months now, just to see what was going on. I actually just bought my K2 recently, at the end of August. I was arguing with myself for literally MONTHS about whether or not I should buy a Kindle, or keep going with paper books. Since I couldn't make up my mind if the expense was worth it, I went to the altar of the Almighty Google, and ended up here. After puttering around on the boards, and seeing all of the offers for free books that were constantly being updated, I knew I had to get my grubby paws on one of these toys. And so far, I have absolutely no regrets. I've got 118 books so far, and only paid for 6 of them. I would say that I've gotten my money's worth out of Amazon 

The only reason why I haven't posted much (or at all) until now is because this was the first time I actually found out about free book offers before anyone else posted them. And once I got used to finding free books, I haven't been able to stop. And of course, I have to share everything I find with people who will appreciate it.

Oh, and since this thread is supposed to be about free ebooks, here's something special for you all. Arachne Jericho, a blogger over at Tor.com, maintains a personal blog called spontaneous derivation. This blog has a list of free downloads for the Kindle at http://www.spontaneousderivation.com/kindle/

I've already picked up Kelly Link's Magic for Beginners and an anthology of short stories called Thoughtcrime Experiments. That title alone made it a for-sure download  There's also a few more available in a variety of genres, but those were the two that caught my eye.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kino, welcome!  I think we've been so busy scarfing up the freebies you've posted about that we forgot to greet you!    Normally I would tell you to head over to intros and tell us a bit about yourself, but you've already done this here!

I'll be adding some of the links to our Book Lovers' Links so that people can find them later.  Also, as we keep this thread pretty lean and mean to help in finding the actual book posts, I'll probably move your great intro into the Introductions thread, along with any other greetings that appear here ( like mine)!  

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards and congratulations on your first posts!

Betsy


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Just came across this today. I haven't read the book nor the author, just wanted to pass it on!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Kino said:


> Out of the books offered, I only had doubts about picking up Eternity's End. It's the fifth chronological book in a (so far) six book series, and I'm not sure how much of Mr. Carver's writing depends on the previous books. But it IS free, and my Kindle is lonesomely empty, so I'm trying to fill it.
> 
> Happy reading


As near as I can tell, while Eternity's End takes place in a universe shared with other books in the series, they are independent in storyline.

And thanks for the reminder of his webpage. I had downloaded the Chaos Chronicles a while ago and lost them in moving to a new computer.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> As near as I can tell, while Eternity's End takes place in a universe shared with other books in the series, they are independent in storyline.
> 
> And thanks for the reminder of his webpage. I had downloaded the Chaos Chronicles a while ago and lost them in moving to a new computer.


Per Carver directly on MobileRead, Eternity's End IS a standalone set in the same universe as his other Starrigger novels (different from the Chaos Chronicles, which should be read in order). I've read all those posted more than once; he's one of my favorite sci-fi authors.

(Apologies to Betsy for the hijack!)


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Exercises in Knitting









Someone on my knitting group (Ravelry!) recently posted this old knitting book freebie!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, I'm going to move the discussion on how to convert free books and save to the Kindle to its own thread, thanks!

Ranger and others, you can find it at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14565.msg278911.html#msg278911

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Kino (Sep 27, 2009)

It's Sunday again, and time for Kino to dazzle you all with his free-book finding abilities.

This week is pretty slim, compared to the last couple of weeks, when I was able to find multiple books by a single author. This week there are a few full length novels, and a few short stories, spread over four different authors. We have some science fiction, some horror, some fantasy, and something I'll title "Miscellaneous" since I'm not familiar with the writing style of our last author.

The first author of this week is Karl Schroeder. He is offering a copy of his novel Ventus on his website, as well as a short story titled "Hopscotch."

From his website:

Ventus is a novel of information apocalypse set in the far future. For a thousand years the sovereign Winds have maintained the delicate ecological balance of the terraformed planet Ventus. Now an alien force threatens to wrest control of the terraforming system away from the Winds...

Jordan Mason, a young tradesman, is thrust into the midst of an ancient galactic conflict when he becomes the only human on Ventus who can locate the source of the alien threat. But will he side with the Winds, who have brutally suppressed technological development among the human colonists of Ventus? Or will he throw in his lot with an entity that may be planning to remake Ventus in its own, deathly image? Ventus incorporates ideas about nanotechnology, terraforming, and information theory in an epic tale of war, tragic love, betrayal and transcendence.

I haven't linked directly to the free download part of the website, because Mr. Schroeder has made it an option of buying the book for a cheaper price than retail, through the use of a PayPal button on the right hand side of the page. I wanted to keep that option open for the more generous among us who want to support Mr. Schroeder and his writing efforts. I felt that would be more respectful to him instead of simply screaming out, "FREE BOOKS! CLICK HERE!" The link for free download is only a click away, however.

for Ventus: http://www.kschroeder.com/my-books/ventus/free-ebook-version

The short story "Hopscotch" as well as a book-length foresight project titled "Crisis in Zefra" can be found by clicking http://www.kschroeder.com/contactdetails#Short-Stories

The second gem comes from David Nickel, author of several horror stories. He's made several of his short stories available for free, along with samples of his longer works. The stories are all in HTML format, so you can either read them on his website, or convert them and take them with you.

http://davidnickle.googlepages.com/freelies

The third author this week is Brandon Sanderson, and the only one of the four I've actually read. Instead of extolling his virtues, I'll let his work speak for itself. I will briefly say that he is one of my favorite fantasy authors.

He is offering the full text of his novel Warbreaker in PDF format. There are download options for MobiPocket, but I can't tell if there were any edits made after the last version, so I just converted the PDF to Kindle format. There are also sample chapters of his other books on there as well.

http://www.brandonsanderson.com/library/

The fourth author this week is Cory Doctorow. He has eight novels on his page listed for download. This comprises one graphic novel, a few short story collections, and several standalone novels. Having never read him before, I can't offer any opinion on the quality of his work. But it is free, and the text is already in a nice and easy, Kindle-ready format. As the Kindle shows pictures in shades of gray, I can't say how the graphic novel will show if you try to transfer that over, plus it is a very large file, but the others are text-based.

The link I've provided is the central hub of his novels. If you click on each picture, you'll be taken to the website dealing with that novel, and there will be a "Free download" link on the menu bar at the top. I apologize for making you take a few extra steps to get your free content, but I wanted to save on the clutter of links.

http://craphound.com/index.php?cat=5


----------



## Kino (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello everyone, and welcome to a special mid-week version of "Kino Wants to Feel Useful" Theater. Three things contributed to this special posting: boredom, insomnia, and a desire to fill the soul-numbing emptiness that permeates his entire being. Two of those things have been alleviated by typing this.

On a lighter note, I was tired of logging in and not seeing any new contributions since my last post on Sunday. I know that I'm made of awesome, and a lot of you are hesitant to pit your puny free-book-finding skills against my own, but i promise there are books out there I haven't found yet. Let's scamper, campers! Find those books, and share them with us!

I have two new items for you folks right now, by the author of the Repairman Jack series, F. Paul Wilson. He has made two of his short stories available free in RTF format. Once these are downloaded, just convert them by whatever means necessary, and transfer to your Kindle for easy reading.

I know, I know. Downloading an RTF file, converting it, and transferring it to Kindle isn't the easiest way to get things done. But I haven't been able to find any books by scouring Amazon, and I feel almost obligated to provide you with free things. So free things I shall give.

Definitive Therapy can be found at http://www.repairmanjack.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9851 Just click on the handy link in the forum message.

Demonsong is available at http://www.repairmanjack.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9905 Same as above, Mr. Wilson has provided a link to the RTF file.

Happy reading!


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

When Night Falls by Margaret Daley. 








--_http://added image link. Note that it is a short story, according to the cover. Betsy_

A violent encounter in a deserted parking lot is FBI agent Sam Pierce-s only clue to the menace who is stalking child psychologist Jocelyn Gold. A random event? Or a client-s revenge? When darkness falls, the danger deepens....


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Kino (Sep 27, 2009)

I know I've mentioned the Baen Free Library in a previous post, so this might count as repeating myself.

However, for the sake of providing everyone with as much free fiction as I possibly can, here's a link to one of the authors in the Free Library.

http://www.webscription.net/s-45-dave-freer.aspx?CategoryFilterID=1&SectionFilterID=0&ProductTypeFilterID=0&ManufacturerFilterID=0&DistributorFilterID=0&GenreFilterID=0&VectorFilterID=0

I'm posting this because I found the link to the Free Library by scrounging around other websites. So it's almost like a legitimate new find. (not really, but permit me my little delusions.)

One of the titles I decided to check out was Pyramid Scheme. The synopsis of the book looks something like this:

An alien pyramid has appeared on Earth, squatting in the middle of Chicago. It is growing, destroying the city as it does - and nothing seems able to stop it, not even the might of the US military. Somehow, the alien device is snatching people and - for unknown reasons - transporting them into worlds of mythology. Dr Lukacs is one of the victims. Granted, he's an expert on mythology. But myths are not something he'd thought to encounter personally. Or wanted to! Sure, he has a couple of tough paratroopers along with him, as well as a blonde Amazon biologist and a very capable maintenance mechanic. Unfortunately, modern weapons don't work, and the Greek gods are out to kill the heroes.

Well, yes, they've got Medea and Arachne and the Sphinx on their side (both Sphinxes, actually - the Greek version as well as the Egyptian). And at least some of the Egyptian gods seem friendly.

But that can be a very mixed blessing, to say the least. Oh, and whatever you do-don't mention dwarf-tossing.

As a fan of mythology of all kinds, this looked like a nice little romp through storyland. And since I'm trying to make a habit of at least once-weekly posts, I thought it'd be nice of me to mention this to you all.

And hey, next Sunday is 11/1, which means new monthly books from Amazon. So next week is an effortless week for new books, sweet


----------



## X-Ray Witch (Apr 4, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> A new freebie from James Patterson available for pre-order:
> 
> Witch and Wizard
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002RNYGMQ
> ...


It's only a preview


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

I didn't see this one posted here yet...











However it comes with a *WARNING of explicit sex and violence*. So definitely not appropriate for all viewers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, we have a separate thread about the Patterson book already
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14448.msg286832.html#msg286832
so I'm going to move most of the posts over there. Please continue the discussion there!

Betsy


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

For paranormal romance fans, Simon and Schuster is offering "The Warlard Wants Forever" novella in PDF format free. It's the novella that started the Immortals After Dark series.

Here's the link:

http://www.simonandschuster.com/giveaways/the-warlord-wants-forever-free-download?mcd=z_091013_SP_Warlord_Likebook

You have to supply an email address, zip code, and birth date, but I don't think any of them have to be accurate.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Free books, enjoy!*

A New Englander born and bred, the last place Sydney Webster expects to find herself starting over is on an island off the coast of Florida. Yet here she is in Cedar Key, trying to pull herself together after her husband's untimely death--and the even more untimely revelation of his gambling addiction. Bereft of her comfortable suburban life, Syd takes shelter at a college pal's bed and breakfast, where amidst the bougainvillea blossoms and the island's gentle rhythms, a plan begins to form....

Syd never considered the possibility of turning her passion for spinning and knitting into something more than a hobby, but when the unique composition of her wool draws attention, a door is opened--the first among many. Yet even as she ventures out of her comfort zone, Syd finds herself stepping into the embrace of a community rich with love, laughter, friendship...and secrets. And as long-hidden truths are revealed, Syd faces a choice: spin a safety net--or spin decidedly forward and never look back....


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's another freebie!

Seattle newspaper photographer Nick Wilder has snapped his fair share of gruesome homicide scenes. But when a serial killer dubbed the Street Butcher takes his sick crimes to new depths of depravity, Nick finds the case suddenly getting to him in more ways than one. . .

With each new murder Nick is shocked by what he won't soon forget. But the deeper he digs, the closer he gets to his own disturbing past--and the more he must risk to unmask an unpredictable, deranged psychopath. As the motives multiply and the suspects mount, the cold, stark Seattle winter is about to turn even chillier. .


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Another - Enjoy! (I feel like Santa )

*Product Description*
The Guardians of Eternity are vampire warriors without equal, bound by their loyalties and sworn to protect their charges from every danger. . .except those posed by their own hungry desires. . .
A scarred recluse, Jagr makes no secret of his disdain for others' company. But now, as a member of Chicago's powerful vampire clan, he has certain obligations to fulfill. The latest: track down a missing were pureblood and return her to her sister. The problem: Regan Garrett has no intention of complying. And though Jagr agreed not to harm an inch of this stubborn female's distractingly tempting body, he'll gladly kiss her into submission, awakening an urge he hasn't felt in years. Hell, in centuries. . .

Regan vowed never to be at the mercy of another man. That goes double for arrogant, steel-muscled vampires with eyes of ice. All Regan wants is revenge against those who imprisoned her. She doesn't need an ally. She certainly doesn't need a mate. But soon Regan will have to choose--between a lust for vengeance, and a passion as dark and dangerous as the night. . .


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Lastly..... 

*Book Description*

Growing up on the tough Philly streets, Gwen O'Neill has learned how to fend for herself. But what is she supposed to do with a nice, suburban Jersey boy in the form of a massive Grizzly shifter? Especially one with a rather unhealthy fetish for honey, moose, and. . .uh. . .well, her. Yet despite his menacing ursine growl and four-inch claws, Gwen finds Lachlan "Lock" MacRyrie cute and really sweet. He actually watches out for her, protects her, and unlike the rest of her out-of-control family manages not to morbidly embarrass her. Too bad cats don't believe in forever.

At nearly seven feet tall, Lock is used to people responding to him in two ways: screaming and running away. Gwen--half lioness, half tigress, all kick-ass--does neither. She's sexy beyond belief and smart as hell, but she's a born protector. Watching out for the family and friends closest to her but missing the fact that she's being stalked by a murderous enemy who doesn't like hybrids. . .and absolutely hates Gwen. Lock probably shouldn't get involved, but he will. Why? Because this is Gwen--and no matter what the hissing, roaring, drape destroying feline says about not being ready to settle down, Lock knows he can't simply walk away. Not when she's come to mean absolutely everything to him.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Santa Chilady. . . . .you must have some sort of inside track!  I wonder if these are November freebies that got put up early.  

(Yes, I know this post will later be pruned. . .I may even do it myself!   )


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you Chilady!

Melissa

ETA: yeah I know mine will be pruned too but I hope she sees it first. Want her to know I appreciate it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I doubt there will be pruning before the end of the month when a new thread goes up. . . these are so new we may just move 'em over with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Now, y'all know I'm not all that efficient! Probably won't do any pruning until tomorrow night when we close this thread and start the November one.








Ann--you beat me to it!

Betsy


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

meljackson said:


> Thank you Chilady!
> 
> Melissa
> 
> ETA: yeah I know mine will be pruned too but I hope she sees it first. Want her to know I appreciate it!


Mel - not quite what I planned when I said I wanted to "gift" you a book but hopefully, this will suffice!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Also found Huckleberry Finished, Livia J. Washburn (kindle). Gotta love the free books!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Way To Go Crebel - was just about to add this one!

Thanks!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> Mel - not quite what I planned when I said I wanted to "gift" you a book but hopefully, this will suffice!


LOL it does, it does! I loveeeee free books.

That one looks good crebel, thanks!

Melissa


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow, free book bonaza today, thank you!  (I really needed more books to read...  )


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

From Teleread

http://www.teleread.org/2009/10/30/free-ebooks-from-gryphonwood-press-and-australian-blade-press/
Ebook lovers will be getting a special treat this Halloween. On October 31, Gryphonwood Press, along withAustralian-based Blade Red Press, will be giving away their entire catalog of electronic books for free. The giveaway includes popular speculative fiction titles in a variety of sub-genres, as well as thrillers and an anthology of short fiction. "There is something here for every reader," says Blade Red's Alan Baxter.

Books will be available through ebook distributor Smashwords in multiple electronic formats, including Kindle-compatible. Thriller author David Wood sees this as an opportunity for authors from both publishing houses to broaden their readerships. "Ebooks are an integral part of the future of publishing, and I'm excited to be a part of this promotion." Visit the websites at Gryphonwood Press(http://www.gryphonwoodpress.com/) and Blade Red Press (http://www.blade-red.com/) for details.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Jesslyn,

I am already on their websites checking out their catalogs, making my list and checking it twice.  WOW!  This is an awesome deal!  I can't wait to get some of these author's works.  Thanks for the heads up on this one.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

so do you go to Smashwords for the download?


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> so do you go to Smashwords for the download?


Yes, the books are listed there with a price. I am assuming based on Jesslyn's message, that tomorrow they will be available for free.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ They are available for free already.... I picked up 6 of the offerings today.

Here is the list of books and the corresponding promotion codes that needed to be added in the Smashwords shopping cart.

Cibola by David Wood- SJ79G
Dead Eye: Pennies for the Ferryman by Jim Bernheimer- MK29P
Death Dealt the Hand by John E. Bailor- CT72U
Dourado by David Wood- QX73J
Flank Hawk by Terry W. Ervin II- DM58A
The Silver Serpent by David Debord- MG27T
Street: Empathy by Ryan A. Span- KK37T
You Don't Know What You've Got... anthology- RD33A
Seabird- An Invitation by Sherry Thompson- QW23Y
RealmShift by Alan Baxter - DK99C
MageSign by Alan Baxter - HH65A
Ghost Of The Black by Alan Baxter - Already free at Smashwords.
Maggots Of Heresy by Michael Fridman - Already free at Smashwords.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

You are wonderful!!!  Headed there now!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who posts the freebies!!  I check this thread frequently and then go to download heaven.  There have been some very good books posted and I am enjoying authors and genre's I would not otherwise have been exposed to.  Thank you, thank you!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

(Sorry to make a post that will need to be pruned later...but...)

I want to get some of the free Smashwords books, but I can't download them now.  If I add them to my library when they are free, will they be free later when I download them?  Or will the price fluctuate?

I can download them later, but I could add them to my library now.  Some of these look good, and I don't want to forget and miss out!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

frojazz said:


> (Sorry to make a post that will need to be pruned later...but...)
> 
> I want to get some of the free Smashwords books, but I can't download them now. If I add them to my library when they are free, will they be free later when I download them? Or will the price fluctuate?
> 
> I can download them later, but I could add them to my library now. Some of these look really good and I don't want to forget and miss out!


They sent me an email with a link to my purchases. If you make the purchase, they are yours and you can download them later..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When I "purchased" three of the books, I was taken to a page with links to the three books.  I clicked on each link, which took me to the book's page.  You can click "Add to library"  there.  Then hit the back button on your browser twice to get back to the page with the book links and click on the next one and then add to library, and so on.

Betsy


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help!  I was able to 'purchase' all but the free books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> ^^^ They are available for free already.... I picked up 6 of the offerings today.
> 
> Here is the list of books and the corresponding promotion codes that needed to be added in the Smashwords shopping cart.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Verena, this was a lot of work an is very handy!

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I second the thanks for the list. I downloaded several. I really need a speed reading class or find a vampire to turn me so I have time to read all these books you all keep listing     

well since there are no vamps in my area, any sugestions on spead reading lol

theresam


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

frojazz said:


> Thanks for the help! I was able to 'purchase' all but the free books.


Great! Be sure you go through the checkout process for the ones with the coupon codes, otherwise you'll just be adding the samples.

The two that were already free, just click on them, go to their page and click Add to Library without going through the checkout.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you suppose there are 13 of them on purpose. . . . . .??


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do you suppose there are 13 of them on purpose. . . . . .??


haha!! I noticed that, too.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

8 free PDF books from Deseret Books.

These are books are a mix of non fiction and fiction - all are LDS related or have LDS themes (the fiction)

http://deseretbook.com/free


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

No cover image. I tried to use the linkmaker, I hope this works

The Hunters








by Jason Pinter

Its a preorder and its free. Looks like it will be released tomorrow. Heres a description

After one of the most harrowing weeks of Henry Parker's life, night has finally come. Settled in with Amanda Davies, he sleeps before preparing to chase a story alongside his mentor, Jack O'Donnell. Meanwhile Jack sits on the other side of town, fresh out of rehab, hoping to salvage a once-great career derailed by public humiliation. This is Jack's last chance to leave his mark. Elsewhere in the city, two killers are on the move. They are brutal, calculating, and after tonight their decade's long plan will come to fruition. But before the morning comes they have a few stops to make... THE HUNTERS: The thrilling lead-in to THE DARKNESS


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

12 said:


> No cover image. I tried to use the linkmaker, I hope this works
> 
> The Hunters
> 
> ...


I pre-ordered, but 139 KB doesn't sound like much. LOL


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

It's (Hunters) pretty short, barely a novella (and only $2.99 list). It's intended as an introduction to the upcoming novel in the series, not really a stand-alone work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This topic is now closed. For the November 2009 Free books go to:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15179.0.html

Go to the first message of this topic for the link to the prior month's Bargain Books

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

